# The Coyote



## TCBF (3 May 2005)

Coyote equiped with the Ferret Acoustic Detection System.

http://www.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/about/us_e.asp


"Ferreting out sniper threats
Recently deployed in Afghanistan, the FERRET provides the Canadian Forces with better protection against snipers. The FERRET is a passive acoustic system for the detection and localization of small-arms fire at long ranges. The system is composed of a three-dimensional microphone array mounted on the rear of the turret of the Coyote light armoured reconnaissance vehicle. The system processes the sound signals and shows the results on a hand-held terminal by means of a graphical and numerical display. "


----------



## Lance Wiebe (3 May 2005)

I can't open the link.

Anyone else having a problem?


----------



## Blue Max (3 May 2005)

TCBF, your link is down for some reason.


----------



## TCBF (3 May 2005)

Link fixed.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (3 May 2005)

Hmm.

Have you used it, Tom?

There's a couple of things that I'm wondering about.  For example, does the turret have to be facing the right direction?  If the terminal handheld, and your on the move, who in tarnation will ever look at it?  For that matter, would you ever look at it when stationary?  And what about false alarms?  Construction, dogs barking, whatever.


----------



## TCBF (3 May 2005)

Don't know.  Not my department.  Hopefully, the guys on tour will let us know how the trials went.


----------



## MG34 (9 May 2005)

The biggest problem with these detection systems is that in an urban enviroment the sonic crack of a rifle round echoes off of every solid obstacle such as buildings,cars,etc which can give false readings,even more so if a suppressed weapon is used.


----------



## Crimson Army (28 Jun 2005)

MG34 said:
			
		

> The biggest problem with these detection systems is that in an urban enviroment the sonic crack of a rifle round echoes off of every solid obstacle such as buildings,cars,etc which can give false readings,even more so if a suppressed weapon is used.




ya i agree, seems like a waste to me


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jun 2005)

Crimson Army said:
			
		

> ya i agree, seems like a waste to me



Ummm, yeah OK  :

How bout filling in your profile, so we can really rate your true technical expertise on the subject.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jun 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Ummm, yeah OK   :
> 
> How bout filling in your profile, so we can really rate your true technical expertise on the subject.



He was in another thread asking what the C9 was like so i'm guessing your answer is " not much"


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jun 2005)

Well I just had an official 'old timers moment'. Just finished answering him over there and locking it, checked this thread next, and it wasn't even like I'd just looked him up. Guess it's time for cocao and snuggles. Now where did I leave my bedroom? ;D


----------



## scm77 (28 Jun 2005)

He struck again...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1196/post-232853.html#msg232853


----------



## Zipper (29 Jun 2005)

Any hoo...

Even if this system has a number of bugs in it and such and is much like the system that the Americans use on some of their survielance camera's around various cities, it is a huge step in a great direction. Try thinking of one day having one of those systems directly wired into your fire control system and have it bring you right on target? All you have to do is pull the trigger and no more sniper.

Baby steps...


----------



## TCBF (29 Jun 2005)

Now won't THAT drive our 'friendly-fire' losses through the roof..... "The machine TOLD me to shoot there!".

Tom


----------



## Zipper (29 Jun 2005)

Heh, your the trigger happy one there Tom... ;D 

And since we seem to becoming more automated.

But I didn't mean it quite that simply. Since the Americans use this technology on camera's within their own cities to zone in on gun shots, it could be used for the same purposes. Even if you didn't have it tied in to the fire control, you could still use it to ID the location rather accurately before taking action.


----------



## TCBF (29 Jun 2005)

Trigger Happy?  

Hey pal, I was practising good fire control when you were but a gleam in your Daddy's eye. ;D

Be interesting to field test this in an urban environment.

Tom


----------



## Franko (29 Jun 2005)

Crimson Army said:
			
		

> ya i agree, seems like a waste to me



 :

PM inbound......

Regards


----------



## JackD (14 Jul 2005)

hi I'm knew here - I was a sapper a long time ago although had family affiliations with the armour - I have a few questions on this coyote - first off: what's it's purpose. Is it a surveillance vehicle? then as such does it need a 25mm chain gun - could not an armoured truck be more useful in this role? is it a fire support vehicle? is it a recce vehicle. Second: how good is it for recce purposes - is it quiet enough, sized right? Third: who holds it or should hold it? is it a recce vehicle or is it more an intelligence holding?


----------

